# Howdy from North Dakota



## dentman1037 (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi All,
     MossyMo told me I should join up and contribute, and i am sure I will be happy I did.
     Glad to be here.


----------



## mossymo (Aug 27, 2008)

Very happy to see you finally registered with SMF !!! Great people, very willing to share and informative; you will fit in great. 

Just watch out for that Walking Dude character and do not ask him how long it takes to smoke something !!!


----------



## agmeyer (Aug 27, 2008)

Happy Smoke rings from Sedalia, MO formerly of Beresford, SD.   Semper Fi


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome Dentman.


----------



## walking dude (Aug 27, 2008)

geez........you know MARTY..........sorry bout your luck.........but other than that...........welcome.........LOLOL


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome one from North Dak, glad to have you with us at the SMF. You're in good company, and you took good advise from a great guy!


----------



## the_selling_blues_man (Aug 27, 2008)

Welcome from Northern Indiana!


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 27, 2008)

Greetings dentman,
sounds like a few of us are gonna get some schooling from you right off the bat! Awesome! can't wait to learn some more about this crazy passion.....
Happy smokes!


----------



## kookie (Aug 28, 2008)

Welcome aboard dentman from a fellow North Dakotan............Glad to have another North Dakotan here............


----------



## dentman1037 (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey Kookie,
     I think you, me, and Mossy need to get together sometime.


----------



## oleolson (Aug 30, 2008)

Welcome aboard!  I just moved back to Jamestown recently.  This site is awesome!


----------



## mossymo (Sep 5, 2008)

Yah, you betcha (done in my best Norwegian accent)..... I think we are getting enough North Dakotans here to have a get together next summer !!!


----------



## desertlites (Sep 5, 2008)

MO knows- welcome aboard-glad he sent u this way.


----------



## earache_my_eye (Sep 5, 2008)

I highly recommend doing just that!!  The Iowa gathering we had this summer was a fantastic time!

If you get the chance to do it......get together with your fellow smokers.......you won't regret it!!

L8r,
Eric


----------



## kookie (Sep 5, 2008)

Yeah that would be cool..............


----------



## dentman1037 (Sep 8, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone!  I don't think I know enough to school anyone, but I hope I can share from my mistakes.


----------



## pacnwsteve (Sep 8, 2008)

We all share our mistakes and learn from them, especially amateurs like me that hang out at 10:30 on Sunday night trolling for good ideas and q-view on the forum.  Teach a little, learn a little, and post the q-view.  This place is great.

cheers!

Pac.


----------



## crusty ol salt (Sep 8, 2008)

welcome aboard


----------



## scrapiron (Sep 8, 2008)

Welcome! Do I count? I spent a year and a half in Jamestown. I was a "Jimmie"!


----------



## fanciesmom (Jul 21, 2009)

Well I guess I'm dragging this up from the depths of 2008!

DH and I are giving serious thought to relocating to the Medina area of North Dakota.  We've both come to the point where we are sure we have to get out of this lunatic state (
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





) and we've been offered a great opportunity for a place to retire and enjoy the rest of our lives doing what we love!  

Now - for some practical informationi
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  We are planning on raising critters for food - but 1 pig only provides so much bacon, and we dearly love our bacon.  Do meat markets or grocery stores carry things like pork bellies, jowls, etc?  Is there any problem getting smoking and curing supplies?  Since we're going to be out of town I'm betting I can talk DH into building a real smokehouse - that's exciting!

We're planning on making a trip out there to check out the "farm" - and any comments, suggestions, and information would be greatly appreciated.  

Thanks
Sharon


----------



## tasunkawitko (Jul 21, 2009)

whoops - i had a whole welcome typed in here! my bad!

regarding medina, i loved it - went to an old-style barn dance there and the folks were first class.


----------



## irishteabear (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## the dude abides (Jul 22, 2009)

Welcome Aboard


----------

